# Mew vs Lucy (Elfen Lied)



## Bender (Aug 13, 2012)

Battle takes place on the island from Pokemon the first movie

Both are at full power


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 13, 2012)

I think this MIGHT have been done before. Or I'm getting sites mixed up.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 13, 2012)

Mew is more or less equal to Mewtwo, but never displayed the mindfucking of Mewtwo. I don't remember Lucy having the durability anywhere close to he DC, and Mew is likely much faster so its safe to say Mew should win this.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 13, 2012)

Mew uses foresight then sheer cold.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol are you guys serious?

Lucy's vectors are Hypersonic + at minimum, possibly Massively Hypersonic +, with far beyond trans-continental range.

GG Mew


----------



## Bioness (Aug 14, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Lol are you guys serious?
> 
> Lucy's vectors are Hypersonic + at minimum, possibly Massively Hypersonic +, with far beyond trans-continental range.
> 
> GG Mew



Mew teleports  rock into her skull gg Lucy. There is also the issue of Mew's barrier.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 14, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Lol are you guys serious?
> 
> Lucy's vectors are Hypersonic + at minimum, possibly Massively Hypersonic +, with far beyond trans-continental range.
> 
> GG Mew



Her Vectors are, but she is not, Mew can kill her berfore she can react.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Mew teleports  rock into her skull gg Lucy. There is also the issue of Mew's barrier.



Slow Mew is Slow



Xiammes said:


> Her Vectors are, but she is not, Mew can kill her berfore she can react.



She reacts at Hypersonic + and her vectors act by themselves, so, again, GG mew


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 14, 2012)

Mew reactions should be on the same level as mewtwo which is mach  90+, Lucy isn't as fast as her vectors if she was, we would have a fight here. What her vectors reaction, since they have a mind of their own.


----------



## King Hopper (Aug 14, 2012)

pink bubbles or kill all humans reality protocol

take your pick


----------



## familyparka (Aug 14, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Mew reactions should be on the same level as mewtwo which is mach  90+, Lucy isn't as fast as her vectors if she was, we would have a fight here. What her vectors reaction, since they have a mind of their own.



Massively hypersonic +, already told you. Mew has nothing to do here guys...


----------



## EraserCannon (Aug 14, 2012)

Anime Lucy I'm not so sure about, but Manga Lucy roflstomps. Manga lucy beat HST in a thread


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 14, 2012)

King Hopper said:


> pink bubbles or kill all humans reality protocol
> 
> take your pick



pink bubbles because hilarity


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 14, 2012)

How about someone actually says the speed of her vectors instead of hiding behind the label 'massively hypersonic+' which is ambiguous as hell and only recently being defined in the OBD.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 14, 2012)

EraserCannon said:


> Anime Lucy I'm not so sure about, but Manga Lucy roflstomps. Manga lucy beat HST in a thread



Someone who actually knows what he is talking about



Nevermind said:


> How about someone actually says the speed of her vectors instead of hiding behind the label 'massively hypersonic+' which is ambiguous as hell and only recently being defined in the OBD.



They reached space and around the earth in an instant.
Make the numbers


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2012)

^

Agreed


----------



## familyparka (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## KaiserWombat (Aug 14, 2012)

Mew could also defeat the HST

Could match Mewtwo in prolonged combat in Movie #1 [megaton+ firepower and durability, Mach 90+ combat speed] + teleportation + casual invisibility + possible temporal manipulation (debatable if it assisted Mewtwo in reversing time to negate the events of Movie #1 back to Ash and co. just arriving at the port)


----------



## familyparka (Aug 14, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> Mew could also defeat the HST
> 
> Could match Mewtwo in prolonged combat in Movie #1 [megaton+ firepower and durability, Mach 90+ combat speed] + teleportation + casual invisibility + possible temporal manipulation (debatable if it assisted Mewtwo in reversing time to negate the events of Movie #1 back to Ash and co. just arriving at the port)



Lucy Still Blitzes


----------



## Rax (Aug 14, 2012)

Mew uses transform and turns into whatever he needs to beat Lucy


----------



## Kurou (Aug 14, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> How about someone actually says the speed of her vectors instead of hiding behind the label 'massively hypersonic+' which is ambiguous as hell and only recently being defined in the OBD.



Up until a little while ago on her profile they were listed as mach 800.


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 14, 2012)

I think Mew wins. If we're using Lucy at her strongest form, she was already melting and breaking apart in pain. Her durability is also stuck at the human level. As far as I can recall, though I may not remember correctly, the vectors that she's going to use to fight Mew within city range are just large building level+ busting and are barely hypersonic.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2012)

Lucy's vectors are not hitting Mew before he teleports.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 14, 2012)

Anime/Normal mange Lucy will lose

EoS Manga is the one that can win, and has to win quickly, or she loses by deterioration (she can still fight in that intense pain and with almost no body left however)


----------



## familyparka (Aug 14, 2012)

Red Hero said:


> Mew uses transform and turns into whatever he needs to beat Lucy



Lucy Blitzes



Qinglong said:


> Anime/Normal mange Lucy will lose
> 
> EoS Manga is the one that can win, and has to win quickly, or she loses by deterioration (she can still fight in that intense pain and with almost no body left however)



Is Massively Hypersonic + fast enough for you? 



VastoLorDae said:


> Lucy's vectors are not hitting Mew before he teleports.



Actually, they are.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh for, just saw the Mach 800 post like I'm blind

If they're that fast then EoS lucy easily.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 14, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> Mew could also defeat the HST
> 
> Could match Mewtwo in prolonged combat in Movie #1 [megaton+ firepower and durability, Mach 90+ combat speed] + teleportation + casual invisibility + possible temporal manipulation (debatable if it assisted Mewtwo in reversing time to negate the events of Movie #1 back to Ash and co. just arriving at the port)



I'm curious where did the mach 90 combat speed come from?


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 14, 2012)

Someone's calculation, forgot exactly who's.


----------



## EraserCannon (Aug 15, 2012)

egressmadara said:


> I think Mew wins. If we're using Lucy at her strongest form, she was already melting and breaking apart in pain. Her durability is also stuck at the human level. As far as I can recall, though I may not remember correctly, the vectors that she's going to use to fight Mew within city range are just large building level+ busting and are barely hypersonic.



Manga Lucy is at least city level.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 15, 2012)

Have people in this thread even read the part where Lucy uses her full power, it didn't last long and it caused her body to melt into almost nothing.


----------



## hammer (Aug 15, 2012)

quick attack>match 800


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 15, 2012)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> Someone's calculation, forgot exactly who's.



It was Kaiserwombat.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 15, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Have people in this thread even read the part where Lucy uses her full power, it didn't last long and it caused her body to melt into almost nothing.



She wins before this even starts happening, trust me.



EraserCannon said:


> Manga Lucy is at least city level.



Lol *at least* continent I'd say


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2012)

^

Agreed

Lucy would have erased all of fucking Asia with her vectors and then some.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 15, 2012)

What.

Seriously, I want some scans of this.


----------



## Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

familyparka said:


> She wins before this even starts happening, trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol *at least* continent I'd say



Wait wut.  Scans please.


----------



## hammer (Aug 15, 2012)

didn't lucy start to like melt trying to do that?


----------



## Ulti (Aug 15, 2012)

hammer said:


> quick attack>match 800



FEAR Rattata>Lucy


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 15, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> FEAR Rattata>Lucy



Agreed. Hell, for all I know, FEAR Rattata should be made nigh Omnipotent


----------



## familyparka (Aug 15, 2012)

She probably could have at least destroyed Asia if it wasn't for her two good personalities letting Kouta kill her.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, no.

Seriously there's not even an explosion from which to get a yield there, just a bunch of beams that went into space. Hell, the clouds aren't even parted there.

Destroying Asia? No. Not from those scans.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2012)

@Familyparka

Exactly 



Nevermind said:


> Yeah, no.





> Seriously there's not even an explosion from which to get a yield there



....................... 

Have you ever read Elfen Lied?  Their vectors don't explode. And those aren't "beams" they're vectors. They rip things apart.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2012)

Another shot of Lucy's vectors


----------



## KaiserWombat (Aug 15, 2012)

...wat

You're not serious about saying that Bender, are you?

They're from another goddamn _*manga*_, you moron 

*Narutaru*, to be exact. Volume 12, the final chapter.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 15, 2012)

I know I've seen this thread before somewhere, but I forgot where. I still think Mew wins by adaptability.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 15, 2012)

Bender said:


> .......................
> 
> Have you ever read Elfen Lied?  Their vectors don't explode. And those aren't "beams" they're vectors. They rip things apart.



So pure kinetic energy then? Sorry but I'm not seeing that whole continent busting schtick as anything other than pure wank right now.



KaiserWombat said:


> ...wat
> 
> You're not serious about saying that Bender, are you?
> 
> ...



When Kaiser calls someone else a moron, you know the fuck up must be big.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Aug 15, 2012)

Just to demonstrate that my previous post wasn't complete bullshit:

Not actually that big of a deal.

My fucking word


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Aug 15, 2012)

Mew can beat HST? Someone said that here...


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, If i remember correctly, Mew can.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Aug 15, 2012)

I did.

Because by all accounts, it can.

City-scale firepower, massively hypersonic combat speed, psychokinetic abilities and possible temporal manipulation.


----------



## teddy (Aug 15, 2012)

Bender said:


> Another shot of Lucy's vectors





KaiserWombat said:


> ...wat
> 
> You're not serious about saying that Bender, are you?
> 
> ...





KaiserWombat said:


> Just to demonstrate that my previous post wasn't complete bullshit:
> 
> Not actually that big of a deal.
> 
> My fucking word



How in the world do you make a mistake like that?


----------



## Scratchy (Aug 15, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I love it when people do this.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2012)

*sigh* 

...Here we go.. 



KaiserWombat said:


> ...wat
> 
> You're not serious about saying that Bender, are you?
> 
> ...



OMG...I got shots of Vectors mixed up.  Big fucking deal. Get off your high stool, you make it sound like everyone knows about Narutaru.  
I'm not the first person to make that mistake. 





Regardless, it still doesn't change the fact Lucy's vectors are able to range to nearly all around the world. 

@Nevermind

Oh yeah, we're all supposed to be wowed by that. 

Seeing as how someone has made the mistake before it's not a big deal. What's more shocking is you mundanely calling Lucy's "vectors" beams of lights. 

Look through your own forum before make such crude labels as someone being an "idiot".


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 15, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Nevermind
> 
> Oh yeah, we're all supposed to be wowed by that.
> 
> ...



In other words your attempts at covering up your own fuck up is poorly glossed over by your arguing semantics to escape the main point:

Provide actual evidence of continental-type damage instead of just flashy things in the sky. Otherwise it's wank.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2012)

I swear the negs get better every time 

There is hope after all 

But that's aside from the point at hand

Continue mein squares


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> In other words your attempts at covering up your own fuck up is poorly glossed over by your arguing semantics





Way to over think a post?

It's a common mistake. Not everyone is familiar with Narutaru. In the link I posted someone else made that mistake. It's not anything unusual. God. 




> Provide actual evidence of continental-type damage instead of just flashy things in the sky. Otherwise it's wank.



From EL respect thread



> The Next Calculation will rely on a few close estimations and hard statistics, regarding Lucy intercepting an SM-3 Missile fired by a Naval Warship...
> 
> According to the manga, the Island that Lucy was on when this occurred was Enoshima:
> 
> ...






> here
> 
> As you can see... they are LONG...
> 
> ...




@ Darth Nihilus

Reported

Troll elsewhere


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 15, 2012)

A few things:

1. All those manga scans are gone.
2. 





> -When the rest of the planet is traced out on a piece of paper, the diameter measures to be 18 centimeters
> -Lucy's longest vector shown in the image is 6.5 centimeters, and the width is 3 millimeters, or .3 centimeters.



Measuring shit by centimeters is highly inaccurate.

3. "Laying waste to Japan" can mean a lot of different things.

Granted, it's probably above what Mew can do.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2012)

Bender, if I wanted to troll you, I would have done it already and in spectacular fashion as I've done on multiple occasions. For once, I'm going to leave you alone. There's no more that I can do that other members haven't already done to you. 

Yourself included


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 15, 2012)

Can we get off the topic of trolling and back on topic? So, how fast ARE Lucy's vectors, and how quickly is Mew able to teleport or simply react at all?


----------



## OS (Aug 15, 2012)

Not sure if this was said but from what I heard from Hopper. Didn't Mew lifewipe existence or something like that in one of the movies?


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 15, 2012)

I believe that was Mewtwo. And Dub. So it means nothing, unfortunately.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2012)

@Blackdragon

We'll be able to get back on topic as soon as DH stops.

@O'S

That was Mewtwo bro

@Nevermind
Lay to waste means to wreck utterly. There is no multiple definitions for it.

2. The non-working scans are not my problem. Go look for them on some other manga site.

3. I'm taking 5 because I hate typing on my iphone


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 15, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Nevermind
> Lay to waste means to wreck utterly. There is no multiple definitions for it.



And that can mean a lot of different things energetically.

Razing?

Cratering?

Vaporization?

Just destroying all the material in a country like a nuke?


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 15, 2012)

From what I remember of what she was doing to the city it was razing. There's the brainpoke as well (although i doubt that would work on Mew).


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 15, 2012)

Mew or Lucy is doing that, Nevermind?


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 15, 2012)

So Lucy is massively hypersonic? IIRC that's mach 10+. Falls short of that mach 90+ reaction


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 15, 2012)

MHS used to start at mach 50 didn't it

Although I'm not sure what lucy's was supposed to be


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 15, 2012)

Shouldn't Mew be faster than Mewtwo's Mach 90 since it kept evading those Shadow Balls in the first movie?


----------



## Kurou (Aug 15, 2012)

Continental my ass. What makes them dangerous are that they're invisible and intangible. Her main shtick was phasing through shit and destroying organs and the like (such as blowing up missiles and shit). She does have some pretty huge vectors though. Enough to dwarf and crush buildings and the like. Even then that's a far cry from continental.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2012)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> Mew or Lucy is doing that, Nevermind?



Lucy was doing that dude.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2012)

Kurou said:


> Continental my ass. What makes them dangerous are that they're invisible and intangible. Her main shtick was phasing through shit and destroying organs and the like (such as blowing up missiles and shit). She does have some pretty huge vectors though. Enough to dwarf and crush buildings and the like. Even then that's a far cry from continental.



Not just that there's disturbing blood vessels and causing a heart attack or stroke. One power which was used that's a plot point was a diclonius infecting the genes of Kurama and causing his child to be a diclonius.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd like to point out at her strongest the vectors were vibrating fast enough for them to become visible, similar to Mariko's.

Also if her vectors are as fast as people are claiming, then how are two people able to at least notice them before being killed/attacked. 

I have a theory that when she is controlling them they move slower than just her releasing them randomly killing people and destroying shit.

See both the Pilot and Kouta notice the vectors.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 15, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Seriously there's not even an explosion from which to get a yield there, just a bunch of beams that went into space. Hell, the clouds aren't even parted there.



The "Bunch of Beams" are her vectors and no, they didn't parted the clouds because vectors are intangible unless Lucy wants to make them/a part of them tangible.

So yeah, pretty much enough to solo Asia, not to mention Mew.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 15, 2012)

Magnificent non-sequitur.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 15, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Also if her vectors are as fast as people are claiming, then how are two people able to at least notice them before being killed/attacked.




The sameway Yuya is able to see a fight held by two people moving way faster then she should be able to see. Bad writing.


Also, no one except Bender has claimed anything. Lack of proof is probably why the mach 800 was removed from her profile.


----------



## familyparka (Aug 16, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Magnificent non-sequitur.



I'm sequitor of both and have been sequitor of Pokemon for much more time.

That's the point, I don't let it influence my opinion.


----------



## EraserCannon (Aug 16, 2012)

Those are arms that can rip anything apart ~snip~. Go read elfen lied before you chat ~snip~.

I thought Mewtwo only showed mach 90 reactions in the manga? Mewtwo didn't even show bloody mach 2 reactions in the movie


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 16, 2012)

EraserCannon said:


> Those are arms that can* rip anything apart *~snip~. Go read elfen lied before you chat shit.



prove they can rip apart adamantium.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 16, 2012)

The proof has already been provided. 

Do your homework.


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 16, 2012)

Where's your proof?

and lol did you just say she can break adamantium


----------



## hammer (Aug 16, 2012)

she melts before she touches mew


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 16, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> Mew could also defeat the HST
> 
> Could match Mewtwo in prolonged combat in Movie #1 [megaton+ firepower and durability, Mach 90+ combat speed] + teleportation + casual invisibility + possible temporal manipulation (debatable if it assisted Mewtwo in reversing time to negate the events of Movie #1 back to Ash and co. just arriving at the port)



I thought that was a global mindwipe happening at the end.


Uncle Phantom said:


> The proof has already been provided.
> 
> Do your homework.



Can they rip apart a person of unbeatable spirit and quality?


----------



## felixng2008 (Aug 16, 2012)

Anime Lucy loses. Manga version wins handily.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2012)

Bender said:


> *sigh*
> 
> ...Here we go..
> 
> ...



It is a big fucking deal, it means you have no clue in want you're talking about and scrounging for evidence without checking the source.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 16, 2012)

Unless Lucy's vectors can maim and tear apart mew before he thinks of doing something to her, she's not going to win


----------



## familyparka (Aug 16, 2012)

Lina Inverse said:


> Unless* Lucy's vectors can maim and tear apart mew before he thinks of doing something to her*, she's not going to win



In bold, you just described what happens.

BTW, hammer, you are being a ~snip~ at this point.


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2012)

So what's the speed of her vectors again? Mach 800 was apparently been thrown out  of her profile do to lack of proof, which leaves Lucy in a bit of an ordeal unless her "massively hypersonic" vectors can be properly defined.


----------



## hammer (Aug 16, 2012)

sorry family its hard to take you seriusly when you say hypersonic plus and mach 90+ as if it was the same.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2012)

Still haven't seen what her vectors are even capable of.

Wrecking Japan? Alright, how? And how long?


----------



## Scratchy (Aug 16, 2012)

Wouldn't this be a stalemate or something?

Since, you know, doing this shit kills Lucy.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2012)

familyparka said:


> The "Bunch of Beams" are her vectors and no, they didn't parted the clouds because vectors are intangible unless Lucy wants to make them/a part of them tangible.
> 
> So yeah, pretty much enough to solo Asia, not to mention Mew.





Nevermind said:


> Magnificent non-sequitur.





familyparka said:


> I'm sequitor of both and have been sequitor of Pokemon for much more time.
> 
> That's the point, I don't let it influence my opinion.



You aren't on subject for anything your responding to his post, you don't know what a non-sequiter is and your response makes me physically ill.



> I'm sequitor of both and have been sequitor of Pokemon for much more time.


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Kurou (Aug 16, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Still haven't seen what her vectors are even capable of.
> 
> Wrecking Japan? Alright, how? And how long?




She knocked over a bunch of buildings and razed a city. Usually, they're invisible and intangible. So she pretty much just rips people and things apart without them being able to do anything about it.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 16, 2012)

Is she herself intangible?


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 16, 2012)

EDIT: beaten


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

I hope you arent implying you have to be omnipotent to beat Mew or Lucy


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2012)

Elfen Lied is like the Gantz before Gantz


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 16, 2012)

ARGH, mistyped. Doing too many things at once. I meant intangible


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 16, 2012)

familyparka said:


> In bold, you just described what happens.
> 
> BTW, hammer, you are being a ~snip~ at this point.



mach 90+ is faster than mach 10+


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 16, 2012)

This is just amusing.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 16, 2012)

So, as I was saying, is Lucy herself intangible?


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 16, 2012)

Her body is not no, she can turn her vectors intangible (or use them as a shield from objects and bullets missiles etc.).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 16, 2012)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> So, as I was saying, is Lucy herself intangible?



No. Only her Vectors.
And she has like what, a minute or so before she becomes a puddle of meat when at her "best"?
Mew all would have to do is move out the way and don't even have to lift a finger and she'd kill herself.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

Mew uses toxic on her while she melts


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 16, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Mew uses toxic on her while she melts



Game mechanics?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

No Im pretty sure Toxic fucks you up outside of game mechanics.


----------



## hammer (Aug 16, 2012)

dont forget psychic pokemon mind rape


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It is a big fucking deal, it means you have no clue in want you're talking about and scrounging for evidence without checking the source.



LOL 

Never have I seen such a ridiculous post. So by mistaking a manga for another manga it means you're an unintelligent louse. No words can describe the inanity of this accusation. Last I checked, you're no pinnacle of perfection. I swear the displayed elitism at the slightest goof-up reminds me of the inhabitants of the planet which Fry and the professor visit in the Futurama 6 episode "The Duh-vinci code".


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 16, 2012)

hammer said:


> dont forget psychic pokemon mind rape



How could I forget that? Hammer's right. Is Lucy mindrape resistant?


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 16, 2012)

Her 3 personalities can't agree on shit in the first place.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 16, 2012)

Like she had resistance to begin with.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2012)

Qinglong said:


> Her 3 personalities can't agree on shit in the first place.



Actually, Lucy has four personalities. 

Kaede(the original)

Lucy (the homicidal crazy)

Nyu (the innocent cutesy one)

DNA voice (Her Diclonius DNA telling her ruin humanity)


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2012)

? said:


> So what's the speed of her vectors again? Mach 800 was apparently been thrown out  of her profile do to lack of proof, which leaves Lucy in a bit of an ordeal unless her "massively hypersonic" vectors can be properly defined.



Here's a calculation of Lucy's vector speed:


----------



## hammer (Aug 16, 2012)

mach 751?


BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 16, 2012)

Exactly HOW fast is mach 751? That sounds a little...WOW. I mean, if that's the case, this is curbstomp. Poor Mew. But this is the first time I've seen that speed.


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Needs to be reviewed for accuracy, if you ask me.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2012)

@Hammer

Eh, it still seems pretty impressive dude. Especially if you see how Lucy takes apart those jets and the city in the manga.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2012)

255 km/s fast is how fast that is.


----------



## hammer (Aug 16, 2012)

seems like it needs review, if she really was that fast she could make her way far in dbz, but she cant.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2012)

? said:


> Needs to be reviewed for accuracy, if you ask me.



That's stupid. It's genuine. Why is the calculation so questionable? 

Also if anything Mew still wins due to the psychic attack. Also Mew was able to keep up with Mewtwo who was able to escape totally being engulfed by an island explosion.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 16, 2012)

I agree. Mew, assuming not owned by apparently mach 751 vectors, mindrapes to win.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2012)

hammer said:


> seems like it needs review, if she really was that fast she could make her way far in dbz, but she cant.



lel no even if that was true high tiers are mach 30,000


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Bender said:


> That's stupid. It's genuine. Why is the calculation so questionable?



...

Why should it be exempt from review? We've done the same thing to countless calcs so far.



Fang said:


> lel no even if that was true high tiers are mach 30,000



In addition to this, their durability is far to high for it to even matter. She might as well being swinging straws if the best she's done is mow down a city.


----------



## hammer (Aug 16, 2012)

I was making a really bad comment everyone else is doing it


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2012)

? said:


> ...
> 
> Why should it be exempt from review? We've done the same thing to countless calcs so far.



You're making it sound like the respect thread is talking about Lucy's leg speed it's the speed of her vectors. Her vectors outrace modern jets and leave Earth's atmosphere in mere fucking seconds.


----------



## Huntring (Aug 16, 2012)

Bender said:


> You're making it sound like the respect thread is talking about Lucy's leg speed it's the speed of her vectors. Her vectors outrace modern jets and leave Earth's atmosphere in mere fucking seconds.



Way to go miss the point of that post.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2012)

Bender said:


> That's stupid. It's genuine. Why is the calculation so questionable?



Well for starters with the first part, just being able to go outside Earth's atmosphere and into low orbit doesn't make it escape velocity.

To quote:



> Escape velocity is sometimes misunderstood to be the speed a powered vehicle, such as a rocket, must reach to leave orbit and travel through outer space. The quoted escape velocity is commonly the escape velocity at a planet's surface, but it actually decreases with altitude. It is the speed above which an object will depart on a ballistic trajectory, i.e. in free-fall, and never fall back to the surface nor assume a closed orbit. Such an object is said to "escape" the gravity of the planet.
> 
> A vehicle with a propulsion system can continue to gain energy and travel away from the planet, in any direction, at a speed lower than escape velocity so long as it is under propulsion. If the vehicle's speed is below its current escape velocity and the propulsion is removed, the vehicle will assume a closed orbit or fall back to the surface. If its speed is at or above the escape velocity and the propulsion is removed, it has enough kinetic energy to "escape" and will neither orbit nor fall back to the surface.





Furthermore, if the Vectors are really intangible gravity shouldn't even be acting on them anyway (intangible shit doesn't interact with mass). So there's another reason to not believe that they had to be that fast.

The second one with the bullets seems alright.

The one with the talking is bunk. Talking is considered a free action.

The fourth one actually seems alright too, though it would help if the scans were still up.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 16, 2012)

So did Blue Eyes White Dragon in the Virtual World Arc. does that mean it's able to do all this, too, Bender?


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Bender said:


> You're making it sound like the respect thread is talking about Lucy's leg speed it's the speed of her vectors. Her vectors outrace modern jets and leave Earth's atmosphere in mere fucking seconds.



Read my post again.



? said:


> ...
> 
> Why should it be exempt from review? We've done the same thing to countless calcs so far.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2012)

? said:


> In addition to this, their durability is far to high for it to even matter. She might as well being swinging straws if the best she's done is mow down a city.



....

Way to underestimate the hell out of her dude.

Her vectors cause a 30 meter tidal wave

She sank an island:

this while
this while


----------



## Huntring (Aug 16, 2012)

Bender said:


> ....
> 
> Way to underestimate the hell out of her dude.
> 
> ...



Notice how  ? was responding to how Lucy would do against DBZ characters.

The same DBZ characters that survived planet busters.

You need to seriously develop your reading comprehansion.


----------



## King Hopper (Aug 16, 2012)

how the fuck do you mess up a page from a mango with one from another

youd have to actively seek out both


----------



## Crimson King (Aug 16, 2012)

... and high tier DBZ has planet level durability


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2012)

? said:


> Read my post again.



I did read it. I'm saying that I doubt you'll get a different calculation. 



> So did Blue Eyes White Dragon in the Virtual World Arc. does that mean it's able to do all this, too, Bender?



What a stupid refutation. 

Virtual World is different, are the physics in the Yu-gi-oh verse. Kaiba's frikin jacket violates the laws of gravity. Fail. 


@Nevermind

Be specific.

Are you referring to the opening chapter?

Those tank bullets were designed to get past them.


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Notice how  ? was responding to how Lucy would do against DBZ characters.



And I'm talking about how Lucy's feats are consistent. Not comparison between DBZ characters.





> You need to seriously develop your reading comprehansion.



Take your own advice


----------



## King Hopper (Aug 16, 2012)

still no counter for pink bubbles of death


----------



## Light (Aug 16, 2012)

How fast can Lucy get out her vectors?


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2012)

I was referring to the calculation by Seyta regarding the rifle bullets....you know, the one that you linked to?


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Bender said:


> I did read it. I'm saying that I doubt you'll get a different calculation.



And there's nothing wrong with reviewing three year old calcs for good measure, so what exaclty is the problem?



Bender said:


> ....
> 
> Way to underestimate the hell out of her dude.
> 
> ...



Did you notice that I was adding information to Fang's post concerning Dragon Ball top tiers?

You're jumping the gun way too much here, man.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 16, 2012)

As far as I know, aside from those few exceptions (i.e. Kaiba's jacket) physics in Yu-Gi-Oh are fairly similar to normal physics. And also, I wasn't being serious there. But it'd be cool if it turned out it was. If I recall, Duke and Tristian almost fell off of the blimp towards the end of Battle City.As for the dragon, flying into space in a few seconds and destroying a satellite is pretty fast. But, this is off-topic, so this will be my last comment on Yu-Gi-Oh's comparision to this.


----------



## King Hopper (Aug 16, 2012)

*[vote lynch bender]*


----------



## Huntring (Aug 16, 2012)

Bender said:


> And I'm talking about how Lucy's feats are consistent. Not comparison between DBZ characters.



 

? was responding to a post comparing how Lucy would do against DBZ characters.  

Then you responded to his post by saying he's underestimating Lucy.

See anything wrong there?



> Take your own advice



->Completely misintreprets a clear cut post.
->Tell me to work on my reading comprehansion.

What?


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> I was referring to the calculation by Seyta regarding the rifle bullets....you know, the one that you linked to?



Then why didn't you be more specific than just saying "bullets". How the hell am I supposed to know what the fuck you're talking about when you give such a vague description? 

Anyways, the vectors are somewhat telekinetic in nature. Thus, they're able to act that quickly.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2012)

Bender said:


> Then why didn't you be more specific than just saying "bullets". How the hell am I supposed to know what the fuck you're talking about when you give such a vague description?



Because you were the one originally citing it................?


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2012)

Huntring said:


> ? was responding to a post comparing how Lucy would do against DBZ characters.



Damn this is stupid. 


I'm saying he underestimated because the calculations of Lucy's weren't being taken seriously enough. I could care less about the DBZ probable match-up.


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2012)

I wish there was more discussion in the BETA vs Lucy thread

>yfw da Beta Superior does his cat spiel on her


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Because you were the one originally citing it................?



Stop being a smart-ass.

There's wall after wall of text. Instead of being lazy how about you quote something from that thread and bold the part you're talking about. 

@ Saint Saga and King Hopper

Get out


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it always this bad?


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Bender said:


> Damn this is stupid.
> 
> 
> I'm saying he underestimated because the calculations of Lucy's weren't being taken seriously enough. I could care less about the DBZ probable match-up.



I didn't underestimate her, she simply doesn't have what to takes to register as a blip on the DB's top tiers radar. There were claims of her being continent level where as on panel evidence doesn't show anything close to that level.

Of course it's logical to assume that they'd step on her.


----------



## Light (Aug 16, 2012)

Also what is the state of mind and starting distance?


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2012)

? said:


> I didn't underestimate her, she simply doesn't have what to takes to register as a blip on the DB's top tiers radar.





> There were claims of her being continent level where as on panel doesn't show anything close to that level.



I digress, it is hyperbolic talk.  I was agitated by that DB reference because it just seemed as irrelevant as the retarded crap which the trolls in this thread have posted.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok, I apologize for the trolling with BEWD. Just one last question: Can someone put the results of this on the wiki so people will be inspired to update it again?


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2012)

It's "Good luck" Nevermind. -_-

Also stop posting. This thread has been discussed to death. Mew wins.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 16, 2012)

What will Lucy do if Mew uses Sand Attack???


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> What will Lucy do if Mew uses Sand Attack???



The outcome is made by Mew's usage of psychic.


----------



## hammer (Aug 16, 2012)

as if that was the only thing, mew also has confusion


----------



## KaiserWombat (Aug 16, 2012)

Mega Kick to the face

Mew has kangaroo feet, combine that with Teleport and it'll knock Lucy's head clean off her shoulders


----------



## hammer (Aug 16, 2012)

what's lucy going to do with a screech to the ears?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 16, 2012)

Thread has been decided, locking.


----------

